# MRT Trenton



## RCSigsCollector (30 Jul 2004)

Does anyone know if the "MRT", Mobile RepairTeam still exists. I believe it was part of 1CEU.  It used to be in building 155 in Trenton and was formed to service and repair deisel generator sets for the Canadian Forces. I was involved with them when I worked for the Caterpillar Dealer in Ontario when the team was first formed. Also worked hand in hand with them on some overhauls and installation of generator sets at places like CFS Alert, Goosebay etc. Would love to get in touch with a few of the guys like MWO Wally Capsticks, CWO Ray Reed, Sgt Bill ?? can't remember his last name but spent time at Alert with him LOL


----------



## used-to-be-EGS (7 Feb 2005)

The "older" guys in the trade still refer to it as MRT, but it now goes by "86 ASU", and it's still in Trenton (not sure of the building number, but it's still the same location on the north side of the base.


----------



## Spr.Earl (11 Feb 2005)

Any of you know Chewy?


----------



## used-to-be-EGS (21 Feb 2005)

Spr.Earl said:
			
		

> Any of you know Chewy?



Yeah, I know Andy.


----------

